# Reemplazo aguja para  tocadisco



## deniel144 (Mar 31, 2009)

hola bueno tengo una consulta tengo un tocadisco estereo y la guja esta quebrada, mi duda es si se puede hacer un reemplazo de este ya que no encontre el repuesto.  

eso 

saludos


----------



## deniel144 (Mar 31, 2009)

nunguna idea o por lo menos alguien que me dija como son para investigar  (perdon por el up pero lo nesecito ya que quiero escuchar un disco que compre )

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 31, 2009)

Pero pollo! entras en Google con terminos 'shilenos' y te sale al tiro.

En la busqueda usa tres palabras afines al tema como:
Google agujas capsula tornamesa


----------



## deniel144 (Mar 31, 2009)

ajjaja em terminos "shilenos emm... pero bueno al tema e buscado pero nada en ebay econtre algo tendre que encargarlo afuera (lo que hace la pasion por la musica )


slaudos


----------

